# constipation



## Miriam Mandel (May 22, 2015)

The only help with my constipation problems which go to my brain and cause all kind of problems

is when I go for a series of Colonics. Without those Colonics I would be in serious trouble.

I also have been taking Natural Calm as well as Digestive Enzymes and Probiotics.

It is a constant battle which I think is all created by a Hypothyroid condition which started

many years ago. My Thyroid is kept in balance with Armour Thyroid, 4-90mg and 3-60mg

a week.

Ignatia Amara the Homeopathic remedy is used to keep my brain in an upmood.

Keeping my weight down is the biggest help of all.

But it is a constant struggle.


----------



## Sgali (Aug 27, 2013)

I see you are taking Calms , a magnesium supplement. Magnesium is usually a good laxative. Have you tried upping your dose to bowel tolerance? I would start at 300mg /day and slowly move up until things start moving again. Hope this helps.


----------

